# new pit



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

just got this pit---will now be building a roof and some storage compartments


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome looking rig!! Congratulations!!


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

my step-son boss has one just like it, i got to cook on it and can say you won't like it let me know where it is and i will come take it off of your hands,LOL
it is a great pit

henry


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Heck of a nice pit Billy. I might have to borrow it. I could cook enough brisket for fishing or hunting season in one shot.

Joe


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*your t*

I like it...its 2cool. Let us see how that roof thing works out because I'm think about getting one installed on my rig too.


----------



## Specktackulure (Jul 12, 2009)

How is the vertical connected to the main pit, I'm having some issues with mine, which is similar to yours?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

What type of issues?



Specktackulure said:


> How is the vertical connected to the main pit, I'm having some issues with mine, which is similar to yours?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

SWEET PIT!!!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Great looking pit.How much does one cost just like yours? I want one.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am so jealous


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> Great looking pit.How much does one cost just like yours? I want one.


 been looking for 2 years for a pit---most pits looked at they wont a ton of money and less pit----paid 4,000.00 for this one


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

That is a good price for that pit.. Where can I get one?


----------



## fishn123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Who built that rig for you Billy?? Looks great. This is Wes. Have to fix me something next time I am down.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

wes pop me an e mail------


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

BF said:


> wes pop me an e mail------


Nice Pit


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

BF said:


> been looking for 2 years for a pit---most pits looked at they wont a ton of money and less pit----paid 4,000.00 for this one


That is a great price. Les Zepplin Motors in Victoria sells what looks to be the same pit for over $5k. I remember him saying a trailer manufacturer in Houston builds them on the side? Either way, awesome pit!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

show off.....

Nice rig for sure!


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Pit hope to see it at some of the upcoming cook-offs.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

nice pit! - must be you modest boat in the background too?


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

BuckCarraway said:


> nice pit! - must be you modest boat in the background too?


yes they are my boats till there paid for!!!!!!!


----------

